# Gryffon and some general hip info.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon vom Wildhaus, X-rayed at 24 months, OFA Good. 








Note how nice and round the balls are, and how tightly they fit into the sockets. With dysplasia, either the sockets are flat and deformed, the balls are irregular and deformed, and/or their is a separation between the socket and the ball. All three issues, in addition to other deformities can be present in dysplastic hips.

OFA stands for "Orthopedic Foundation for Animals" and is an organization that rates hips for breeding and information purposes. Any dog of any breed, even unregistered dogs and mixed breeds can be OFA'd. 
Website:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Passing grades are Excellent (rare thing for a GSD to get a rating of Excellent), Good and Fair - all "passing" grades (no dysplasia), while "Failing" grades are: Borderline, Mild, Moderate, and Severe Hip Displasia. This page from the OFA website explains the rating system with examples of each:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia

Dogs must be at least 24 months old before being x-rayed for OFA grading, though you can send in x-rays of younger dogs to get a "preliminary" grade, often refered to as "prelims" (NOT pre-limbs, as people often write it). 

To get the correct view, the dog is placed stretched out on her back, the legs straight down, completely in line with the body, the knees even and parallel. Because this is an uncomfortable position for the dogs they are often put under with an anesthetic, or more commonly, just sedated so that they are drowsy and compliant. 

The above example has excellent positioning, as does Pan in this Xray: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/show-those-hips/192458-pantalaimon-vom-geistwasser.html


This is an example of so-so position, x-rays of my 8 year old mixed breed done to diagnose an on-going limp:








These were not sent for OFA - hips are okay, nothing wrong with them. Note the positioning being "off" (since they weren't taken for OFA, positioning is not as critical). The body and the legs are not in line, and the right hip (on the left side of the image) is twisted a little bit out. If the x-ray was taken for OFA, the knees should be visible to show that the two legs are straight and parallel.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Good info to post. 

I did read an article the other day from a vet that did a study on position vs age vs sedated vs awake. It was an interesting read. It spoke of the initial x-rays showing borderline or mild while the dogs were sedated at a different vet. They were re-xrayed through this vet awake with careful positioning. Something along the lines of 92% were reevaluted as good over the initial mild/borderline. I need to find that article and post it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice clear images: ) and nice hips


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

jaggirl47 said:


> Good info to post.
> 
> I did read an article the other day from a vet that did a study on position vs age vs sedated vs awake. It was an interesting read. It spoke of the initial x-rays showing borderline or mild while the dogs were sedated at a different vet. They were re-xrayed through this vet awake with careful positioning. Something along the lines of 92% were reevaluted as good over the initial mild/borderline. I need to find that article and post it.


You know I've heard of something similar along these lines - the concern is that sedating the dog will relax their muscles to the extent that their hips will appear loose. 

I wonder if there wasn't some other factor playing into it, as not all dogs that are done under full or partial sedation will show loose hips. Would be interesting to read more about it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> You know I've heard of something similar along these lines - the concern is that sedating the dog will relax their muscles to the extent that their hips will appear loose.
> 
> I wonder if there wasn't some other factor playing into it, as not all dogs that are done under full or partial sedation will show loose hips. Would be interesting to read more about it.


 
Found it! I thought it was a good read and very interesting.
http://woodhavenlabs.com/documents/Variation_in_OFA.pdf


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lucia, was Gryff sedated for his? 
I'd like to put Karlo's up next to Gryffs for comparison(they are siblings) if people would like to point out the differences, I'd appreciate it. 
Karlo's were taken within a week of Gryffons, so they were the same age. Karlo was sedated with Ace for his(twilight)
Gryffon's








Karlo's


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I'm going OT here, but did you girls read the thread about the "report his image"??

I am seeing it on all of the xrays posted here, they are HUGE, whereas before when I posted they were within size..just thought I'd mention that


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ok I'm going OT here, but did you girls read the thread about the "report his image"??
> 
> I am seeing it on all of the xrays posted here, they are HUGE, whereas before when I posted they were within size..just thought I'd mention that


No, what thread, can you link it? This forum is uploading the pics larger than other forums do.
I wonder if it so they can be viewed with more attention to detail?
I upload my pics to automatically be 600x800, and they always show a smaller pic unless you click on the bar above to view full size. There is no bar above these pics to choose view larger size as in other threads(they are already full size!).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine say that too and I post a max. 640 so they are within the limit. That's probably a feature for reporting inappropriate content.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jane I'm seeing it in THIS thread..The xray pics I'm seeing are HUGE, and I mean HUGE, and staying that way. There was a thread where others were seeing it with some pics to..Underneath the pic it says "report this image" , but I'm not clicking it who knows where it leads

Weird because when I posted my first post here, they were normal size (normal for this forum)..


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jane I'm seeing it in THIS thread..The xray pics I'm seeing are HUGE, and I mean HUGE, and staying that way. There was a thread where others were seeing it with some pics to..Underneath the pic it says "report this image" , but I'm not clicking it who knows where it leads
> 
> Weird because when I posted my first post here, they were normal size (normal for this forum)..


Diane, it's the same with me. The pics look like they are taking up almost the entire screen.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very odd - they are 'normal' size to me. We'll have to look into it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's only on this thread, none of the others.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you on a phone? I saved the largest image in this thread and it is 600x800.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Are you on a phone? I saved the largest image in this thread and it is 600x800.


No, I am on my computer at home.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would clear the browser cache. The image is 800

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5447/7051818939_8580ed3973_c.jpg


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I would clear the browser cache. The image is 800
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5447/7051818939_8580ed3973_c.jpg


 
I have no clue how to do that! I am not the most computer literate person lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Diane, I clik'd on yours and Lies's threads before I posted above and all pics are showing the same way as these are....with the report this image below the pics. So, for me, it isn't just in this thread, but the "show those hips" forum in general. They aren't too large for my screen, but there is no option to view them as in other forums. Wonder if when the forum was set up....the control on pics wasn't adjusted or something? I'm going to clik on my pic, and report it! We'll see where it leads 
I didn't fill it out, but these are the options with a comment box 
_The image is inappropriate (examples: Violent / pornographic / racist)
The image is illegal (examples: Child Pornography / Other)_


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> I upload my pics to automatically be 600x800, and *they always show a smaller pic unless you click on the bar above to view full size.*


That's a setting that can be changed in your User CP. I upload my pics to Photobucket at 800 x 600, and the pictures always show full sized, without the annoying bar to click on. 

I don't remember exactly how to change the settings to get rid of the bar, but I can try to figure it out if you'd like to know.  I prefer not to have to click on ANYTHING in order to see a picture full sized.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm fine with having the bar to clik the pic larger feature, but this forum isn't giving that option(all the other forums do) I think when it was set up recently there were some settings that weren't adjusted?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jane, that's possible. We're trying to figure it out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

well, hopefully when it is figured out, these off topic posts can be deleted from the thread?


----------

